# Only 3 eggs collected, 2 fertilised but not only just - is there any hope?



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm feeling really down at the moment and could do with some positive stories to give me some hope.

In our first IVF cycle in January we had 7 eggs, of which 6 fertilised and 4 went to blast.  2 were put back in and one was frozen.  Sadly this ended in a BFN.

Our second cycle started 2 weeks ago and even though I was on a higher dosage of Menopur we only got 3 eggs after 11 days stimming (I stimmed for 16 days last time).  Two have fertilised but the clinic said they were behind where they should be and there's an increased chance of them not developing.  I'm booked in for transfer tomorrow morning but I'm wondering what are our chance of even getting to transfer let alone the 2WW.  

Has anyone else been in a similar situation and got a BFP?  I'm 40 in four weeks and my AMH is 6.56 - just feel that time is ticking away.  Already thinking what we could do differently if we went for another cycle.

Thanks.

Sara. xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Sara,
Didn't want to R&R but I can't offer any advice/success stories as we are currently going through out first cycle. 
I can, however, understand to a degree, as out of 10 mature eggs only 3 fertilised this morn and we are yet to find out how, if at all, they are developing!!!
What I will say though, from speaking to ladies on here, never say never!! Some women go through a number of 'textbook' cycles and get BFN's and then have, what is perceived to be a poor quality cycle, only for it to work!!
Wishing you all the best hun and keep positive. 
xxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Sara, I have read lots of cases on here where people have very little embryos and slow developing ones and still go on and get a BFP!  The reason they stand out is because I usually get good quality embryos and they have never stuck and I have read soooo many signatures and posts and wondered, what is wrong with ME?  Why can they have one poor quality embryo and I have a few really good ones and they get a baby and I don't (I'm not upset they have don't get me wrong, it's amazing, I wouldn't wish this on anyone)!

So try to keep as positive as you can and lots of   that they catch up tomorrow!

I have read in your signature that you have one hatching blastocyst frozen, could this possibly be thawed and transferred tomorrow as a back up option?  Apologies if not, iv never had any frosties or FETs so don't know if it works differently!

Good Luck  

Daisy x


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

Just wanted to confirm that embryo quality doesn't seem to be the factor in success.
In our first round we got 8 eggs but only 2 embryos.  These were apparently slow growing and were only 2 cells when they were both transferred.  One of these went onto give me a BFP and she is now 2.5 years old .

I've since had more rounds where I've had high quality embryos with no joy.
There appears to be no rhyme nor reason why it works or it doesn't.
Try to remember (easier said than done) that its not over until its over.  Until you have a BFN confirmed you are still PUPO!!

Good luck
Xxxx


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you so much ladies for your responses.  I'm overwhelmed by how kind and thoughtful people are on here.  I am feeling more positive this morning and Anon, you're right - it's not over until it's over.

Daisychain - you summed up how I felt last time when we had good quality blastocysts.  The frostie is at a private clinic and this cycle is an NHS funded one so sadly can't thaw it yet.  We have decided that if this one doesn't work though we'll go for FET in September.

Emma - really hope that your 3 develop.  Will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Thanks again and lots of love to you all.

Sara. xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks Sara,
We haven't heard from the clinic today, so assuming at mo that Zippy, Bungle & George are relatively 'OK'.
We are expecting a call tomo morn at 8am re when to return for ET. It will either be tomo or Mon.
Feel Sick!!

How are your little guys doing?

x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Emma

I'm sure no news is good news for you.

Had ET this morning.  One had caught up to where it should be and had even progressed more from the time the embryologist spoke to us to transfer.  There's a small amount of fragmentation there.  Other one was developing but not as fast.  Had the two transferred so fingers crossed now.

Are you having treatment at LWC?

Everything is crossed for you.

Loads of love.

Sara. xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Good Luck Sara!


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sara - We had 8 eggs collected and only 3 fertilised, they were slow to develop and I had ET on day 3 with a 6-cell and 7-cell embryo (so they were a little behind) and both had some degree of fragmentation.  We got our BFP and all is going good as I'm currently 21 weeks pregnant (still find it had to believe). 

Good luck to you and hope your   goes by quickly and has a positive outcome for you


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Sara, 
I have everything crossed for you too!! So glad they started catching up 
Yes, I am with LWC in Cardiff. Are you too?? 
x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Emma

I'm at IVF Wales - finally made it to the top of the list after almost two and a half years.  We went to CRGW for the last cycle and that's where our frostie is.  

What do you think of LWC?  We really like CRGW but we simply can't fault IVF Wales once we started treatment.  

Fingers crossed for your call tomorrow.

Sara. xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

LWC have been fab. Such a lovely team and so welcoming...
If I am honest, I didn't really do much research, we chose LWC due to being in such close proximity to us in Swansea.
They have good success rates etc. so we thought why not?!

We are on the waiting list for the new clinic in Neath Port Talbot but have a long wait ahead, plus my BMI is over 30. I'm not huge, just one of those unlucky people who are quite solid, although until it became an issue, I was quite happy being the way I was....

Where is IVF Wales based?

x


----------

